# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Shed foundations on filled ground

## hemp

I'm looking to have built a colourbond shed - 17.5m x 7.5m x 3m on cut and filled ground (no slab). I had a carport erected a couple of years ago on a similar cut/filled area, and the concrete pads settled at different rates leading to an unsightly irregularity of the roof and gutter along the fill side. 
Reaching virgin ground on one long side of the new shed would be difficult - it's at least 2-3 metres down. I'm wondering whether a single strip footing would be better than multiple pads for that side to reduce (eliminate?) this problem, with conventional footing on the cut side. If this is worthwhile, in what configuration - depth, width, etc.?

----------


## cyclic

> I'm looking to have built a colourbond shed - 17.5m x 7.5m x 3m on cut and filled ground (no slab). I had a carport erected a couple of years ago on a similar cut/filled area, and the concrete pads settled at different rates leading to an unsightly irregularity of the roof and gutter along the fill side. 
> Reaching virgin ground on one long side of the new shed would be difficult - it's at least 2-3 metres down. I'm wondering whether a single strip footing would be better than multiple pads for that side to reduce (eliminate?) this problem, with conventional footing on the cut side. If this is worthwhile, in what configuration - depth, width, etc.?

  Unless you go down to original ground, very little will work if the fill is not compacted correctly.

----------


## Pulse

Agreed, you need to get in an auger and get to undisturbed soil, keep it small at 300mm and concrete the next day, since you can't clean out the hole!
cheers
pulse

----------

